# best kernel devs? recruiting for a position



## vinconti (Apr 26, 2012)

mods please move this if it is in the wrong place. I am looking for nominations for the best kernel devs out there, for a well-paid position at a startup in california.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I would nominate these devs:
imoseyon: This guy knows how to make a great kernel for multiple devices 
aeroevan: His kernels for the Inc2 on GB and ICS have amazing battery life without loss of preformance or features. Hard working and dedicated guy. (24hrs battery on stock kernel, like 48-60hrs on aero's)
fransicofranco: Makes a pretty nice kernel for the gnex with many features.

I don't know where any of these people live, or whether they might want the job or not, but just some recommendations.


----------

